# my first season and a question



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

are we able to hunt on sundays?
i dont see were we cant on the dnr site.
thanks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see it listed specifically in the regs but Sunday hunting is permitted and has been for a few years now.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes and good luck.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

cool thanks a ton guys....
fish4wall aka turkey killer lol


----------

